

Anarchists will drop anti-Google anti-capital campaign for $3bn - gokce
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2338440/anarchists-will-drop-anti-google-anti-capital-campaign-for-usd3bn

======
AnimalMuppet
Is this extortion blatant enough to get people arrested? If not, it should be.

I get that the anarchists are trying to solve a real problem, and are
motivated by real pain suffered by real human beings. But shaking people down
for $3 Billion does not make you the good guys, even if Google has that much
in spare change...

------
grimtrigger
Things like this make me glad I live in New York. I hope that either NYC or
Austin replaces SV, and I'm actually quite optimistic that it will happen.

------
lowmagnet
This was in the original statement by the activists. No investigation needed
here.

